# BDS At IMDC Or Islamic International Medical College?



## Maheen1994 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey ! I have been asked to submit dues at IMDC for BDS but i have also got an interview call at islamic international for BDS but i am really not sure that which one is actually better ? I have heard that islamic international is really strict ? Can anyone please tell me about the student life in both the institutions ?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

The student life is indeed very strict at Islamic. Its much more easy going and fun at IMDC. Academically i cant really judge. I've heard the BDS department is great at both colleges, IMDC having the benefit of better faculty.


----------



## Maheen1994 (Nov 19, 2013)

How is the teaching hospital of IMDC for BDS?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Islamabad dental hospital.
Its pretty good.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

@maheen can you tell ne yr aggregate plz? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a couple of friends at IIMC, doing BDS and they are happy with the program.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

If you compare the two, then I think IIMC is better than IMDC. 
Its much more established and renowned than IMDC.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah said:


> If you compare the two, then I think IIMC is better than IMDC.
> Its much more established and renowned than IMDC.


Indeed.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

yes iidc is much more renowned but the fee of iidc is wayyyy more than they deserve 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maheen1994 (Nov 19, 2013)

sam191094 - i have an aggregate of 67.8 !


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

You got selected at riphah? @maheen


----------



## Maheen1994 (Nov 19, 2013)

What i have heard mostly is that IIMC has a better teaching hospital and they have alot of patients in comparison to IMDC since its far maybe ! Does anyone have any idea wether FUMC is starting their BDS this year or not ?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

No they are not 
When I called them they said so.


----------



## Maheen1994 (Nov 19, 2013)

NarjiShah-well not yet , i got an interivew call from them for BDS and they say that merit is going quite high right now but i probably might get in as a bottom line case ! *_* The problem is that i have to pay my dues at IMDC for BDS by tomorrow so i really dont know ! :/


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Maheen1994 said:


> NarjiShah-well not yet , i got an interivew call from them for BDS and they say that merit is going quite high right now but i probably might get in as a bottom line case ! *_* The problem is that i have to pay my dues at IMDC for BDS by tomorrow so i really dont know ! :/


Academically riphah is better but its QUITE strict. Its up to you to decide. I'd say go for IMDC since atleast its a done deal.


----------



## Maheen1994 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah i know but my parents want me to wait for IIMC since they like the strict atmosphere for some weird reasons ! *_*


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Its not really that strict as people make it up to be, I used to be under the same impression but after visiting the uni , only thing different was the girls had to cover their heads loose scarves lol, and other than that it was solely the same regular uni <.<, I mean even FUMC requires the girls to take scarves over their heads, nothing that huge of a deal to be honest. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## ayin (Oct 7, 2013)

Maheen1994 said:


> Hey ! I have been asked to submit dues at IMDC for BDS but i have also got an interview call at islamic international for BDS but i am really not sure that which one is actually better ? I have heard that islamic international is really strict ? Can anyone please tell me about the student life in both the institutions ?


wait a sec, Islamic international they cancelled their aptitude test, how did they call you
and whats IMDC

- - - Updated - - -



Maheen1994 said:


> NarjiShah-well not yet , i got an interivew call from them for BDS and they say that merit is going quite high right now but i probably might get in as a bottom line case ! *_* The problem is that i have to pay my dues at IMDC for BDS by tomorrow so i really dont know ! :/


sorry for being really confused, but iimc cancelled their aptitude test, so what merit are you talking about, how did they make it? I applied for BDS too...:s


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

they cancelled the aptitude test but they calculated the merit as 50% mcat, 40% a.levels/fsc marks and 10% o.levels/matric marks.
IMDC is Islamabad Medical and Dental College.


----------

